# ati2dvag Error Message



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

My computer has been like this for about a month now and it hasn't changed I will explain the best I can and if you need more information please don't hesitate to let me know either through here or by PM.
---
My computer will be running fine as can be I can have lots or little programs open running and all of a sudden the mouse will become really laggy and then completely freeze. About 5-15 seconds later the blue 'screen of death' appears and tells me it is "ati2dvag" causing the issue. It mentions other codes and letters etc.. that I can provide you with the next time it freezes if needs be.
---
Thank you, IMP_99


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

Update: If it is of any help sometimes the toshiba laptop won't show anything when I have restarted it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

What video card do you have? I suggest downloading the latest stable catalyst drivers from here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/648501-post3.html

Be sure to uninstall your current ATI driver in device manager and install the new driver in safe mode.


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi there,

Sorry to sound like a 'noob' but I am 
How do I find out what driver I have and how do I go into safe mode and install it etc..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Right click on My Computer and select Manage. Then, go into Device Manager and look under Display adapters. It will tell you there.

To go into safe mode, and press and hold F8 right before Windows starts to load and you see the Windows XP loading icon. When you see a boot menu, select "Safe mode with networking".

Download the driver labeled as "Catalyst Control Center". Then, proceed to run the setup program in safe mode (it will not work in normal mode, Windows will promptly install its own driver when you reboot). Reboot, and start up normally, and you will have your new driver.


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you I found out the driver it is,

"ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series"

Now what do I do?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Uninstall it. Then, go into safe mode with networking and download this driver:
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/integrated-xp.html

Install it in safe mode, and then reboot. To install it, run the setup program and follow the wizard.


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

The 28.6 MB file? Just want to make sure.


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

OMG Man Something went wrong.

I did all that downloaded rebooted, safe mode with networking etc..
I went to install that driver program thing and halfway through it said "Set-up Could Not Find A Compatible Driver" or something like that and then said "Set-up Will No Exit"

Please Help..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try this driver:
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/7-4_xp_dd_44981.exe


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

That link doesn't work it redirects to "http://ati.amd.com/online/403/leech.asp"

And it says " 
Unauthorized download
We're sorry, but this download request cannot be authorized. As an option, you may visit any of the pages below for information about our services and products:"


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sorry. Download the second driver from here:
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/integratedip-xp.html


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

It says I need "DirectX 8" however I can only find version 9 which will not work


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

Update:

It says "DirectX 8 Needed" then it will say "Continue, yes or no" I tried yes to see and when it was running through set-up it said "Set-Up Could Not Find A Compatible Driver"


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Update to the latest DirectX here:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.mspx


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

I did that, I got 9.1 or 9.0, I kinda forgot but it seems the set-up for installing that ATI Driver isn't compatible with the 9.0 series of DirectX


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

The Correct Wording is;

"DirectX 8 is not installed
Please install it before installing the driver"


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

See this Thread as well as the link in it to toshiba. This may not be specific to the ATI driver indicated, rather it involves pci drivers on different machines, probably due to a windows update


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

What post am I meant to be looking at 

EDIT: I looked at the Talk Toshiba site but i'm still confused :4-dontkno


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Update to the latest DirectX here:
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.mspx


 Thanks, the display driver set-up worked when I wasn't in Safe Mode, however it still says set-up could not find a compatible driver. The set-up was the second one from that set you linked me to.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Post 5 indicates a solution as well as a reference to a talktoshiba discussion. If you read what's posted there, you will see a post by Bill (that might be me) with a short discussion on other PCI drivers being at fault, not the driver you are trying to replace. Since video is based on the pci bus, a lower level driver may be the cause, ie: ati2dvag may not work properly because the basic pci bus driver upon which it depends is not working properly and may need to be replaced. This makes sense because it shouldn't matter that you have directx 9 instead of 8. It's called backward compatability. The driver should still install, not give you an error message that 8 is not installed. Something may be giving you a misleading error message. This is not a toshiba only error nor is it strictly an ATI driver error


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

Well i'm really confused now, what do I do?

The set-up in normal mode didn't say DirectX 8 wasn't installed only safe mode said that.


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

So what am I supposed to be doing?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Click start..then run..type in msconfig..

Now go to the startup tab and uncheck everything that has to do with ATI,,
Next go to services ..click the box that says hide all microsots services, again uncheck all ATI stuff, like ATI hotkeypoller, ATI smart etc..

If you still have the problem, A number of people have been uninstalling pci standard host cpu bridge, PCI-to-PCI bridge or AGP to CPU bridge. Try rolling back those drivers


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

Alright, I unticked all ATI related things, I will give you an update as to what happens later.

EDIT: http://brokentracks.com/images/72651untitled.PNG
My screens text is really weird, it was never this small it was the next size up but not too big.

EDIT2: I unticked all the ATI related things however it is still freezing when not in safe mode. What do I do now?


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

_Bumping_


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

I would try uninstalling the pci drivers listed in my previous post. Windows will re-install them upon reboot

If that does not work, then I would use msconfig and diagnostic startups. First use selective startup and load system services only, reboot. If the issue is gone, you will know that it was one of those services causing the problem. if you still have the problem, then load startup items only. Hopefully, at this point you can determine if it is a service or a startup item. Once that is done, load 1/2 of the items, If you still have the issue, then unload the other half. In other words keep reducing the items by 1/2 until you've narrowed it down to one item. It's tedious but this seems to be your best option


----------



## IMP_99 (Apr 28, 2007)

1) How do I uninstall PCI Drivers
2) Are you *certain* Windows will automatically reinstall them


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Windows should automatically install them. I'd never say I'm certain about anything where software is concerned. That said, try rolling back the drives. To perform either, in device manager, click system devices, right click on the device in device manager - choose update/rollback or uninstall


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

hello. i have a compaq hp 8510p notebook with ati mobility radeon hd 2600. i recently formated vista and installed xp pro. i didn't have any problems for like a week now, until today all of a sudden i got the blue screen with the ati2dvag error (0x000000ea). i think i had the latest drivers installed and the latest directx. it has not happened and i hope it won't happen again but is there anything i could do to ensure it?

btw, i tried searching for my card's drivers at ati.com but there are no drivers listed for mobility hd 2600. only for radeon hd 2600.

thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If it only happened once I would say just watch to see if it happens again. If it happens again however once more with the same error then I would try some different drivers, namely the 7.8's or 7.9's depending on which you have now.


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

it's just happened again.
on the properties of my display adapter, driver date: 24/09/2007 version: 8.391.2.1110
i downloaded them 3 days ago from: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=3355678&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093
which has all the drivers for my laptop's model.

please help me..

edit: i did some research on it on google and it seems a lot of people have this problem. i've read something about a file infinst_enu or something but wasn't able to find more details and also some stuff about modifying some .ini files.. haven't done anything yet, though.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try these:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/vista32/previous/common/common-cat79-vista32.html


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i told you that i've installed xp..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Whoops. :embarased

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/previous/radeon/radeonxip-cat79-xp.html
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/previous/radeon/radeonxip-cat78-xp.html


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

all right, and how should i know that my problem is fixed? i'll just have to wait and see if it happens again?
shall i installed the latest, btw? 7.9?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, you just have to wait and see if it happens again unfortunately. Try the 7.9's, if those don't work try the 7.8's.


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i don't need the control center right? just the drivers..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yeah. I would put the control center on but it is not necessary.


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i downloaded 7.9 and tried to install it but got the message: setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hard or operating system.
the same message while trying to install 7.11.
and 7.8


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What drivers were you using before you you downloaded the ones from the link you posted above?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

kyris said:


> it's just happened again.
> on the properties of my display adapter, driver date: 24/09/2007 version: 8.391.2.1110
> i downloaded them 3 days ago from: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=3355678&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093
> which has all the drivers for my laptop's model.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes but which drivers were you using before those?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i don't know, i had windows vista installed:/


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Have you tried just reinstalling the drivers?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i will try now.. why does it say, however, that it cannot find compatible drivers for the hardware? isn it weird?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This happens sometimes. They both use the same GPU chipset to my knowledge however often the driver installer is too restrictive and will not allow different cards that use the same chipset.

Have you tried the Omega drivers?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

no.. never heard of them.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try here:
http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati.php


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i tried the omega drivers, they seemed to work fine, didn't get that error for 3-4 days but today it happened again while i was browsing..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats really odd. And it was the same error?

Did you try the previous driver on HP's web site?
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-53243-1


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i don't want to install the ati ccc. i will try uninstalling the omega drivers and reinstalling the previous ones and post back.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You may be able to uninstall the CCC after the driver is installed (not completely sure on that one). Do you have a zip program like WinZip?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i have winrar, yes. haven't tried reinstalling btw yet. it has happened twice more..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sometimes you can open up the setup programs with a zip program like WinRar and then just extract the contents. If you do that you can then direct Windows to the inf file from within Device Manager which should install the driver without the CCC.


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

well ok, so which drivers do u think i should install?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try the previous drivers I suggested above.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-53243-1


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

ok i've installed those now. i'll report back if it happens again..!
talk 2 u soon


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

here i am again.. it was ok for the past 2 weeks almost, until yesterday. it has happened 3 times since yesterday... dont know what else to try. i think that as soon as i stress the system a bit more, it crashes..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Does it do this with only one game or several games/programs?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone can suggest a working solution for this problem? my system keeps crushing more often lately and it's becoming frustrating! please help!


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i have found this solution and i will try it and see what happens:

Right click on My Computer
Choose Properties
Choose the Hardware(Tab)
Choose Device Manager(button)
Click the [+] next to System devices
Right click on CPU to AGP Controller (or something similar..)
Choose the Update Driver(button)

Select Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Choose Next(button)
Select "Don't search. I will choose the driver to install."
Choose Next(button)
Select PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Hit Next(button)
Hit Finish(button)
Reboot.


----------

